# Big Cutty



## jstew (Jan 8, 2009)

I fished a very small creek yesterday and had a ball catching a bunch of 14-16" cutts. I was walking upstream when I saw a fish that looked like a carp in a section of water 12" deep and 4' wide. I did a double take when I saw it was actually a huge cutt. It ate on the first cast and the fight was on! It took me a while to land her, eventually having to tail it. It was 28" long and 8 lbs. The biggest cutt I have ever caught in Utah and by far the biggest I have ever seen in this creek.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like Strawberry River?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dam! What a catch out of a small stream... Not a lover of cuts here but respect on the toad...


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

I love the fact that you can see how shallow the river is. That is a great pic.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope its NOT the Strawberry River, at least the part above the lake. Isn't that closed until July?


----------



## jstew (Jan 8, 2009)

Relax, it's not the Strawberry River. This creek is open to fishing, this fish is 100% legit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great. That is an awesome fish. Thanks for sharing. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting perspective on that photo. Makes your fingers look HUGE!

Nice fish.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish! Well done! And welcome!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful fish, Congrats!!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Even small creeks have deep holes and that is all I can say. Great fish there dude...way to get a biggun! And welcome to the site jstew.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking cutthroat. Congrats!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I hope its NOT the Strawberry River, at least the part above the lake. Isn't that closed until July?


You gotta love the negative vibe on these forums. Guilty until proven innocent! Nice fish Jstew. Maybe Mike will let me tag along one day with you guys...After all you're a client, cant we expense a trip or something!

Brad


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

GREAT FISH!!!! Did a guy named Taylon take the pic for you?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

:mrgreen: Wow, what a great fish! Congratulations!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fly rod or spin rod? What a freaking fish. I'd pay to wall mount that prize. Even better you saw the beast, although it sounds like it was hard to not see it! LOL!


----------



## jstew (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the props guys. This fish was taken on a fly rod. A bit of an adventure landing her by myself with no net. I'm not sure the guy that took the picture. He was from Fairview and was a great guy for snapping this pic for me. Sorry all of the crappy cell phone picture, it's all I had with me, I wasn't expecting a picture worthy fish on this creek.

Brad, any time man. We will be heading back up there soon.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great fish, Jed!


----------

